# Let's talk 264 Win.



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Does anyone have one? I hear that it is flatter shooting than the 257 Weatherby and has a lot of potential. I wonder why it is a caliber that has not caught on as a major long range deer rifle. Sounds like it would also be perfectly adequate for elk with a 140 grain bullet as well. Anyone going through the throws of not finding brass ect ect?


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

Have Grandpas old Winchester. I heard they burn up the barrels. I think there might be some truth to it because I can't seem to get very good groups with the rifle,might be the old scope also. But it sits in the safe as a nostalgic piece.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I hear you gotta have at least 26" barrel or you just have an extra loud .270 win. Something bout the chamber too, double diameter or something. Read that it was the lack of these in most factory rifles chambered in .264 was what prevented it from being more popular. That and the 7mm Remington. I hear it's a great cartridge in the right rifle.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

My grandpa has a Model 70 in .264 that is quite a beauty. He's killed a couple of antelope with it.

I think a .264 WM is an excellent round for deer and antelope. As for burning out a barrel, a 264 WM won't make for a great target rifle. I think it would last quite a while as a hunting rifle though.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I read once that the .264 win mag was actually doing quite well during its first year or two of production, but then the 7mm rem mag came out and hunters started flocking to that cartridge instead. If the 7mm rem mag was never dreamed up then the .264 win mag might be a mainstream cartridge.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I used my grandpa's .264 to kill my first two deer. I love that rifle, we joke around that you just need to point it in the general direction of an animal.


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

Me and my dad both have one! Great shooting gun, not bad recoil, shoots straight. He's killed deer, elk, moose with it. Everybody thinks you need a big calibur gun but Ya don't. Great all around gun I think;-)


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a 264 Win Mag. Fun gun to shoot, but it is particular to the length of the bullet and the type of powder used. Took me a while to figure out they like longer bullets for the twist, so I'm shooting 120 grain Barnes TTSX. You can easily take an elk with it. It's not that much different than my 270 WSM. Powder was another factor. I finally figured out mine liked IMR 7828 SSC.

I personally believe the whole burn out the barrel quickly theory may ring true with older rifles, but I call BS for a new rifle. A new 264 barrel is made with better metals and should last a long time. As for brass, I've not found any 264 brass (at least at the price I'm willing to pay) since I got the rifle. However, 264 WM and 7mm Rem Mag share the same parent case. I wouldn't recommend it :mrgreen: , but you could resize the necks of 7mm brass to 264 (only 2 one hundreds of an inch). A little bird told me it'll do just fine. (Caveat: I really wouldn't recommend resizing if you already have a 7mm Rem Mag in your arsenal. Greater fear of mix-up).


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

264 Win Mag is an awesome, versitile hunting cartridge. All the 'downsides' historically associated with it are simply not true. There are plenty of good bullets for it, there are new powders that will work well with any barrel length from 24-30 inches. Oh, and it will not burn out barrels any faster than the rest of the new age speed demons. 

Might just be about perfect for western, open country deer and antelope hunting. It will work just fine for elk too.---------SS


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I got a set of dies I'll sell cheap


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Mtnbeer said:


> I have a 264 Win Mag. Fun gun to shoot, but it is particular to the length of the bullet and the type of powder used. Took me a while to figure out they like longer bullets for the twist, so I'm shooting 120 grain Barnes TTSX. You can easily take an elk with it. It's not that much different than my 270 WSM. Powder was another factor. I finally figured out mine liked IMR 7828 SSC.
> 
> I personally believe the whole burn out the barrel quickly theory may ring true with older rifles, but I call BS for a new rifle. A new 264 barrel is made with better metals and should last a long time. As for brass, I've not found any 264 brass (at least at the price I'm willing to pay) since I got the rifle. However, 264 WM and 7mm Rem Mag share the same parent case. I wouldn't recommend it :mrgreen: , but you could resize the necks of 7mm brass to 264 (only 2 one hundreds of an inch). A little bird told me it'll do just fine. (Caveat: I really wouldn't recommend resizing if you already have a 7mm Rem Mag in your arsenal. Greater fear of mix-up).


This is true. I've done it. I've made 264 WinMag out of 7mm quite a few times. Sometimes 264 brass is hard to find and ya gotta do what ya gotta do. It's as simple as running 7mm through a 264 die. No fireforming. No trimming. Easy peasy. I also reform 264 WinMag and 7mm Mag into 257 Weatherby. The neck's a little shorter but they still have plenty of bearing surface. Like Mtbeer says, be dang careful not to chamber the wrong shell in your gun.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a 264WM. Love it. To really take advantage of it's full potential a longer barrel is needed. The barrel burner reputation is valid if you don't manage your shooting. If you don't shoot long strings and allow the barrel to cool between your shots you really shouldn't have a problem.

I killed an elk last year with mine using 140 grain Nosler partition. For deer I'm shooting 130 grain sirocco II getting great accuracy and the BC of 6.5 bullet are awesome.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

This caliber is sounding more and more like the real deal. In my current arsenal my cabinet contains 22 LR, 204 Ruger, 243 Win, 30-30 Win, 308 Win, 30-06 Spring, 7mm Mag ( a concern for owning a 264) and a 308 Norma Mag. 

My evaluations previous to the 264 Win were heavily leaning towards the 257 Weatherby but from what I have found in reading is that the 264 has a better ballistic coefficient. The tough thing is that I really want me a Weatherby and it is hard to find them in 264. Without going for a wildcat it sounds like the 264 is one of the flattest shooting deer calibers around.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

scoutm said:


> I have a 264WM. Love it. To really take advantage of it's full potential a longer barrel is needed. Why? The barrel burner reputation is valid if you don't manage your shooting. If you don't shoot long strings and allow the barrel to cool between your shots you really shouldn't have a problem. Agreed scoutm. You can roast your throat with almost any over-bored caliber if you heat your barrel too much.
> 
> I killed an elk last year with mine using 140 grain Nosler partition. For deer I'm shooting 130 grain sirocco II getting great accuracy and the BC of 6.5 bullet are awesome.


Really Nambaster, I wouldn't worry about barrel life. A 264WM isn't a bench caliber. It's a hunting caliber. You're not going to shoot it enough in a lifetime to see any accuracy degradation.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Think about this Nambaster...my 264 shoots a 140gr A-Max at a titch over 3200fps. High velocity with a high BC bullet?......your point-blank-range just stretched a bit! You know you want one. :mrgreen:


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

longbow said:


> Really Nambaster, I wouldn't worry about barrel life. A 264WM isn't a bench caliber. It's a hunting caliber. You're not going to shoot it enough in a lifetime to see any accuracy degradation.


Longer barrel allows you to get the full benefit of slower burning powders. One of the problems with the original offerings and one of the reasons I believe it didn't take off was they came with 22" barrel so it never lived up to the marketing and didn't give any better performance than the 270 Win.

With a 26" barrel and a slow burning powder like Retumbo you can easily achieve 3200 ft/Sec with 140grn bullet.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The 264 Win Mag was introduced in 1958 (I believe), in the Model 70 Westerner. It had a 26" barrel. The gun writers of the day did their best to kill it by claiming it was a "barrel burner" and would destroy your barrel the minute you shot it. And at the time there were no really slow burning powders to help it reach it's potential. Then along came the 7mm rem mag (the darling of the gun scribes), and Winchester shot itself in the foot with a redesign of the M70. That was pretty much the end for the 264. Being an odd ball European caliber didn't help much either. The American veterans were a bit prejudiced against the calibers with which they were shot at during WWII. Now that we have better bullet selections, powders, and understanding of barrel wear, the only reason to not own a 264 is the 270 Win.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, to Lokes point, the two are similar. Considering they were to shoot 140 ballistic tips respectively and assuming velocities were similar; the 264 has a slight advantage in both BC and SD which are parameters that are really important to some folks. These parameters probably mean a lot less to big game animals.-------SS


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Loke said:


> The 264 Win Mag was introduced in 1958 (I believe), in the Model 70 Westerner. It had a 26" barrel. The gun writers of the day did their best to kill it by claiming it was a "barrel burner" and would destroy your barrel the minute you shot it. And at the time there were no really slow burning powders to help it reach it's potential. Then along came the 7mm rem mag (the darling of the gun scribes), and Winchester shot itself in the foot with a redesign of the M70. That was pretty much the end for the 264. Being an odd ball European caliber didn't help much either. The American veterans were a bit prejudiced against the calibers with which they were shot at during WWII. Now that we have better bullet selections, powders, and understanding of barrel wear, the only reason to not own a 264 is the 270 Win.


The original offering was in fact the 26" barrel but because it was heavy and because it was being marketed as a mountain riffle they quickly moved to the featherweight model which had the 22" barrel in that configuration it didn't offer much over the 270.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

So if I already had dies for a 270 would you say that it would be better to just go with a 270?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nambaster said:


> So if I already had dies for a 270 would you say that it would be better to just go with a 270?


No Doug! This is your excuse to buy a new gun. You know...to provide meat for the family. Run with it. 
Honestly, if you want a 257 weatherby hoped up on steroids get a 264RemMag. It kicks less than a 7mm, it's almost as flat as a 257Wby and will thunderdick any animal that's moose-sized or smaller. If you can't find brass, just run some 7mm brass through a 264 die. 
Sell a couple more insurance policies, see Loke at the gun counter and post a picture of your new 264 when you get it.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

What 'bow said, only better yet.....find a cheap old shot out model 700 in 300 or 7 mag. Pick out the premium tube of your choice and make yourself a nice custom 264.-----SS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> What 'bow said, only better yet.....find a cheap old shot out model 700 in 300 or 7 mag. Pick out the premium tube of your choice and make yourself a nice custom 264.-----SS


Yup. Slap a Timney trigger on it and you'll be ****-of-the-walk in the hills.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Springville Shooter said:


> What 'bow said, only better yet.....find a cheap old shot out model 700 in 300 or 7 mag. Pick out the premium tube of your choice and make yourself a nice custom 264.-----SS


If you go this route, you could have your Weatherby in a .264 .....


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

waspocrew said:


> If you go this route, you could have your Weatherby in a .264 .....


Mark Basner has built a couple beautiful rifles for a friend of mine based on Weatherby Vanguard actions. They are accurate and light. Here's my vision...

Weatherby Vanguard stainless action
Boyd's grey Laminate stock floated and glassed
Timney or Rifle Basic trigger
26" #3 contour premium barrel of your choice. 11* crown

TUD DAH! Awesome custom Weatherby 264 super spanker.------SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I even have the action, trigger and stock mentioned above that I might be persuaded into selling.8)-------SS


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Mark Basner has built a couple beautiful rifles for a friend of mine based on Weatherby Vanguard actions. They are accurate and light. Here's my vision...
> 
> Weatherby Vanguard stainless action
> Boyd's grey Laminate stock floated and glassed
> ...


I have everything I need for this.... Except one minor detail.... A winning lottery ticket. :mrgreen:


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Nambaster said:


> I have everything I need for this.... Except one minor detail.... A winning lottery ticket. :mrgreen:


I think you just found some more motivation to hike the hills this spring and find some brown gold laying around!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I own 2, pre 64's in .264 win mag, and a M77 in .264. Love all three!!!! The 6.5 cal. with the 140gr. Burger, is awesome.

Not much difference between the .264 and the 6.5-284.

If your set on this cal. and have $1000.00 I'd get the Savage in the 6.5-284.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> No Doug! This is your excuse to buy a new gun. You know...to provide meat for the family. Run with it.
> Honestly, if you want a 257 weatherby hoped up on steroids get a 264RemMag. It kicks less than a 7mm, it's almost as flat as a 257Wby and will thunderdick any animal that's moose-sized or smaller. If you can't find brass, just run some 7mm brass through a 264 die.
> Sell a couple more insurance policies, see Loke at the gun counter and post a picture of your new 264 when you get it.


I've got several in stock. (and 257 WBY's too)


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Got any 264's under $600.00 I can find plenty of Weatherby Vangaurds S2's in the $549.00 and that is for a 257 Weatherby. Oddly enough there is a 6.5 Creedmore in Vanguard S2 and it says on the website that it actually holds 5 rounds in the magazine and +1 in the chamber and even more oddly enough it is priced below the other Vanguards at $528.00 even though $20.00 is not a big deal when going from cartridge to cartridge the Creedmore is nothing to balk at. Brass is not too hard to find on it and it might just have the reach that I need.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

The 6.5 CM is a pretty stellar round. I think it'd make a great deer/antelope rifle. Loaded with the right bullet, I'd pull the trigger on an elk as long as I could put the bullet where it needs to be.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

waspocrew said:


> The 6.5 CM is a pretty stellar round. I think it'd make a great deer/antelope rifle. Loaded with the right bullet, I'd pull the trigger on an elk as long as I could put the bullet where it needs to be.


Totally agree....6.5 CM, 260 Rem and 6.5x47 are all fantastic rounds not the laser the 264 WM or 6.5x284 are but then there's no real concerns with burning up a barrel either.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

6.5x284 gets my vote. I just picked up a barrel and looking forward to developing some loads. Your more than welcome to shoot it once I get some put together Doug. I'm just not a fan of belted mags. Ive had issues with very few calibers in my years but the ones I do, all seem to be belted mags.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh and I know where you might be able to get a brand new never fired 111 Savage in the 6.5x284 for $350-375 if your interested. I just have to check and see if the guy still has it.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

If that savage 111 is available, and Doug doesn't take it, I'll take it !


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ill find out and let ya know. That is of course if Doug has no interest...Doug?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Bo0YaA, 
I am still about 4-6 months out before I can realistically sneak $300-400 under the eyes of my wife. I kind of consider myself to be trailing way behind you in the caliber game but sure do love to get me some new guns. The availability of 264's is kind of starting to deter me from going with the 264 WM and I guess if I can't even find one with a 26" barrel then maybe a different caliber might be better. I just really want a really flat shooting low recoil gun that I thunder dick a buck with. 

BTW Booyaa those elk I have been seeing have never come back. I have however been seeing a guy with a tripod and spotting scope hiking up the hill keeping his eye on something.... I wonder if they just went a little higher to where we can't see them anymore.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I did see a couple rag horn bulls further up the canyon but have yet to see any cows. Sure have seen a lot of nice bucks up there though. Well I will talk to the guy that has the 6.5x284 and see if he has it and still wants to sell it. I know it has never been fired because hes been out of commission since just after he bought it. Since then he has also picked up a 26" 6.5x284 barrel for his Pro Hunter so he had no need for the Savage.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Whats the length of the barrel on the Savage?

and to be honest I am not all too keen on the savage 111's so if taxidermist helps your buddy out I am perfectly fine with finding a different rifle when I happen to sneak the funds under my wifes nose.

I have my eye pretty set on a 6.5 creedmore as soon as things start to fall into place for me. Otherwise I can always try the same old 400 yard hurl with my 30-06 this next up coming season. I think I might just go hike to the other side and set up a steal plate right where he is standing every morning of the opener and put some dents in it.

I have been watching a good amount of bulls myself.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ill tell you where mine are if you tell me where yours are :mrgreen:


----------

